# Anyone plowing with a new Crew Cab?



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I just went to order one, and you can't get it in the crew cab with the snow plow package. Im guessing because the roof might crumple. I have one now and its fine. 
Only thing im worried about is the warranty. Im def getting a crew cab, and im def putting a plow on it.

Anyone else running one?


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

I've got an 04 GMC crew cab diesel w/plow, no issues here. The first owner put a plow on it, as did I, still no issues.

Good luck........


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Mine is an '02 but there are a few guys in my area with shiny new crew cabs that i have seen mounts on. Are you looking to go gas or diesel?


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah a buddy of mine is running an '08 gmc 2500 crew cab long box with a western wideout and has had no problems


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

gas for sure. I'll switch to diesel when I don't have to plug it in when its really cold.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a 2001 crew cab w/ the snow plow package. Not sure when they stopped offering it.


----------



## Feathor55 (Oct 1, 2009)

My boss drives a 09 2500HD duramax crew cab with an Xblade. Had to ad timbrens to front suspension, as plow dealer stated crew cab DIESELS were not reccomended to have a plow, due to the extreme wieght of the diesel engine, and even gas units were limited to light duty plow models.
Also was told to remove plow if ever it came in for work at dealer, (the sales manager told him this full knowing a plow was going on it within a week).


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*had an 01 and now have an*

09 crew cab with plow prep and full warranty.of course thats with a 6.0 gas. you cant get plow prep on a crew cab diesel


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I am running a plow on my NBS Chevy 2500 Duramax. Truck handles it fine. GM says the front axle is over weight with a diesel and a plow. But they figure in the weight of six passengers in the truck. I don't know about you, but I am not taking the wife and kids plowing with me at 3:00am!


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah no problems here and NO timbrens, it sits fine. I may get timbrens in the future.


----------



## Feathor55 (Oct 1, 2009)

I should also mention that the truck was bought in march, we had the truck for a week, then we pulled the timbrens out for the summer, Because the ride was WAY worse than the 5500HD I drive..
I hope putting them back on before snow is easy... or the boss may just leave em on


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

ok, if you got an 09 with it, thats BS I can't order the '10 with it. Im going to call GM tmr and try to get an answer, god knows no one at a dealership knows anything about it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

JeffNY;816703 said:


> ok, if you got an 09 with it, thats BS I can't order the '10 with it. Im going to call GM tmr and try to get an answer, god knows no one at a dealership knows anything about it.


He has the 6.0 gas motor. Plow prep is available on a crew cab with the 6.0. Not the Dmax


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I said gas, not diesel. 

I just sat in the dealership and looked through all the options for myself, the plow prep package is not on there.

** UPDATE **

Just called GM, snow plow prep package is ONLY available on the regular cab HALF ton. I said, so I can plow snow with a half ton, and its covered under warranty, but I can't do that with a 3/4 ton? 
response: "correct, and it doesn't make sense to me either sir."


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

JeffNY;819194 said:


> I said gas, not diesel.
> 
> I just sat in the dealership and looked through all the options for myself, the plow prep package is not on there.
> 
> ...


WHAT!?!? That's insane!

BTW- why are you getting rid of your '07?


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Lease is up, and its a pile of s***


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I've got an 07 classic crew cab long box with the duramax and decided to buy a 7.5' snoway because everybody had me worried about the total weight on the front end. I haven't had any problems yet, the duramax is sweet to push with, are you going to get another 6.0 gasser?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

JeffNY;816356 said:


> gas for sure. I'll switch to diesel when I don't have to plug it in when its really cold.


What do you consider really cold? Newer diesels aren't like old ones, although I'm sure you know that much. I never once plugged in my 05 last year, coldest start was -7F and it started up just fine. It sure is nice coming out to a warm truck, but its not necessary. There's a few vids floating around of Dmaxes starting much colder........-20 etc.

That being said, I've ran MVP's on my last 3 CC Dmaxes with no problems.


----------



## driscolr (Nov 16, 2007)

*snow plow prep*

Hey everyone...I'm new to the site, but just so happen to be looking at crew cabs to put a plow on. The crew cab 6.0 IS available with the snow plow prep pkg (I belive it's the VYU pkg). I have looked at several trucks in my area that have it stated right on the window sticker!


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

driscolr;819930 said:


> Hey everyone...I'm new to the site, but just so happen to be looking at crew cabs to put a plow on. The crew cab 6.0 IS available with the snow plow prep pkg (I belive it's the VYU pkg). I have looked at several trucks in my area that have it stated right on the window sticker!


driscolr - welcome to PS & good luck finding the right truck ! :waving:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

JeffNY;819718 said:


> Lease is up, and its a pile of s***


WTF- how can it be a pile of s*** already- it's only 2 years old!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

mkwl;819997 said:


> WTF- how can it be a pile of s*** already- it's only 2 years old!


transmission troubles that 3 dealers can't fix. steering components are failing.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

driscolr;819930 said:


> Hey everyone...I'm new to the site, but just so happen to be looking at crew cabs to put a plow on. The crew cab 6.0 IS available with the snow plow prep pkg (I belive it's the VYU pkg). I have looked at several trucks in my area that have it stated right on the window sticker!


your looking at 2009's, im talking about 2010's. welcome.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

JeffNY;820121 said:


> transmission troubles that 3 dealers can't fix. steering components are failing.


That's b/c dealer trans techs take the easy road. They pull and replace the forward clutch packs b/c that's what burns up, rather than addressing the root of the problem, in the valve body. Its an easy fix too. It's not the trucks problem.......no offense, but it's you're driving style, and the trans tech's for not fixing it right the first time.

As for steering components, thats peanuts, especially on a plow truck.

As for plow prep, it's quite un necessary IMHO.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

got-h2o;820452 said:


> That's b/c dealer trans techs take the easy road. They pull and replace the forward clutch packs b/c that's what burns up, rather than addressing the root of the problem, in the valve body. Its an easy fix too. It's not the trucks problem.......no offense, but it's you're driving style, and the trans tech's for not fixing it right the first time.
> 
> As for steering components, thats peanuts, especially on a plow truck.
> 
> As for plow prep, it's quite un necessary IMHO.


its the first time my 'driving style' has ruined a tranny in 25k then. 
The other thing ive had for a while now, CEL, says 'tighten gas cap'


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

massbowtie;816461 said:


> 09 crew cab with plow prep and full warranty.of course thats with a 6.0 gas. you cant get plow prep on a crew cab diesel


\

just saw a 2009 2500 crew 6.0 gas with plow package about $40000
they didn't have one in 07 at least I couldn't find one


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

i was up until today when plow was stolen form my yard. what a f&*^%ed up birthday.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

I just bought a 2009 gmc 3500 4x4 ext cab duramax allison it took the dealer a month to find me a 3500 diesel . i just picked it up on thursday i had a boss v put on it before i even drove it . The truck is awsome i had load boosters put on it the truck doesnt even sag a bit with the plow on it . My 01 is a dually and the new truck is single wheel i think its gonna be even more of a beast in the snow . Im getting a new stainless vbox this week for it and snap some pictures of it . I have had good luck with my other duramax it has 200 k on it and has had no major issues at all i just put a starter in it but other than that its been awsome i drove it everyday doing estimates and out on job sites plus tons of plowing with the blizzard and a full vbox , now im gonna let one of my forman drive it and i cant see how long it will go .


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a 2005 2500 gmc crew cab...plow prep....no problems here....love it for plowing. More room to move around shovlers and place to put extra gloves and socks....


----------



## dlstelma (Sep 19, 2009)

I just purchased a plow (western 7.5 pro, steel, straight) for my truck. 
The plow weighs approx. 680lbs. 
My truck has a GAWR (Front) of 4250lbs. 
Other specs are GAWR (Rear) of 6000lbs and GCWR of 8600lbs. 
My truck weighs 3550lbs front axle and 2550 rear axle w/ (1) passenger/ driver without plow.

Recalculating the front axle weight with the plow mounted, I'm over the manufacture's rating by a few pounds. Adding alittle weight aft of the rear axle will "lift" the front end and reducing the weight on the front end of my truck and put me within specs of the max rating.

Diesels weigh considerable more than gas, and this will take away from your load/ carrying capacity. On top of this, your truck is longer (w/ crew cab) and again takes away from the capacity. 
The diesels (w/ crew cab) must have a rating near it's capacity for the front axle. Regardless of what power plant, check the ratings for the front axle (typically found on the driver door).

I'm willing to bet that alot of 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton trucks w/ plows are over their manufacture ratings, regardless of ballast, etc. and the "looks."


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Dont forget that GM includes the weight of 6 passengers in crew cab trucks. So unless you plow with all your buddies in the truck, your fine. I have an 8'6" and its more that fine


----------



## dlstelma (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's the formula for calculating an estimated load on the front axle (if you already know the load on the front axle (w/o plow):

Front axle w/ plow lifted(lbs)=(Weight of plow(lbs) x (4ft +wheel base(ft)) + current load on front axle w/o plow(lbs) x wheel base(ft))/ wheel base (ft)

Compare this value with the manufacture's max. GAWR (front) that's typically found on the inside of the driver's door.


----------

